

Pick a Number Between 1 and 99 - garycomtois
http://blog.matthen.com/post/8554780863/pick-a-number-between-1-and-99-write-it-as-a

======
eLod
out of curiousity:

    
    
      require 'numbers_and_words'
    
      def convert(locale, numbers)
        I18n.with_locale locale do
          numbers.map { |i| i.to_words.length }
        end
      end
    
      def eliminate(locale, numbers = (1..99).to_a)
        eliminated = convert(locale, numbers).uniq
        if (numbers - eliminated).empty?
          eliminated
        else
          eliminate(locale, eliminated)
        end
      end
    
      %i[en es ru fr ua hu lt lv et tr de it nl se].each do |locale|
        print "#{locale}: #{eliminate(locale).join ', '}\n"
      end
    

results:

    
    
      en: 4
      es: 4, 6, 5
      ru: 6, 3, 5, 4, 11
      fr: 3, 5, 4, 6
      ua: 5, 3
      hu: 5, 2, 4
      lt: 4, 2, 6, 5, 7
      lv: 5, 7, 11
      et: 4
      tr: 2, 3, 4
      de: 4
      it: 3
      nl: 4
      se: 3, 4
    

so if i'm not mistaken 4 is four letters long on most of these languages, but
you can see there are some other destinations on other languages

